# Some Really Nice Patterns



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://kefagan.wordpress.com/patterns/


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

very nice..thank you


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, they are really nice.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

There are some really pretty and useful patterns here. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

These are great .......I love the Summer Love wrap.......thank you


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the great site!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

i did the "summer love wrap"...I fallow the pattern instruction, it is perfect, very easy and beautiful...my daughter love it...


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Mev, the summer love wrap is exquisite,,, thanks for sharing this with us. Norma, thanks for the heads up on your experience with making it Helen SMILE


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks for sharing the link - love the scarves and the shawl


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the patterns.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Some nice masculine scarf patterns here. Thanks.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

The Summer Shawl is lovely. I think I see it as a cowl.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

They do have some really pretty patterns. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks, they are really nice.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

